# Printing at SmugMug



## Replytoken (Feb 19, 2008)

Has anybody exported images and had them printed through SmugMug?  I have edited my images accordingly in a color managed set-up and saved them as JPEG files with an sRGB colorspace so I am hoping that WYSIWYG.  My questions is, do you print True or Auto?  I asm assuming True since the images have been corrected, but I was not certain.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't used SmugMug at all, being UK based, but it sounds like you've got everything set that you should have, and I'd choose True myself.  You don't want their Auto settings messing up all your hard work!


----------



## awilliamsny (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm from SmugMug and I'd love to take a look - can you point me to the photo in-gallery so that I can see and then advise you?

Thanks!


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Andy,

Thanks for the prompt response.  I sent you a PM with the link to the gallery, but feel free to offer your advice/response in this thread so we can all learn a bit more about your printing services.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 19, 2008)

awilliamsny said:


> Hi, I'm from SmugMug and I'd love to take a look - can you point me to the photo in-gallery so that I can see and then advise you?
> 
> Thanks!


Another question for you as I am also thinking to go SmugMug:
Can prints be ordered from Montreal area and being sent there?


----------



## awilliamsny (Feb 19, 2008)

Denis Pagé said:


> Another question for you as I am also thinking to go SmugMug:
> Can prints be ordered from Montreal area and being sent there?


You bet they can.


----------



## awilliamsny (Feb 19, 2008)

Replytoken said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response.  I sent you a PM with the link to the gallery, but feel free to offer your advice/response in this thread so we can all learn a bit more about your printing services.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken, lovely images   True color for these, and if you want the premium finish, order Lustre.

More on Lustre, here:
http://www.smugmug.com/help/lustre


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback and compliments, Andy!  The images would not have been my first choice, but my colleagues liked them as a set.  I will order accordingly.

--Ken


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 20, 2008)

awilliamsny said:


> You bet they can.


OK good Andy. Now my last one:
Is the interface only available in english?
98% of my visitors are Canadian french... :roll:


----------



## awilliamsny (Feb 20, 2008)

Denis Pagé said:


> OK good Andy. Now my last one:
> Is the interface only available in english?
> 98% of my visitors are Canadian french... :roll:


Francais?  Mais oui, mon ami.  

You can have it your way (though you'll have to do a little work).  See:

http://rainforest1155.smugmug.com
and
http://www.woodfiredceramics.net/

And we have help on DGrin to get you there.  Example:
http://www.dgrin.com/showthread.php?t=22867&highlight=french+site


----------

